# Help in emigrating



## Wicksey5 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi all , my husband and I are looking to come to Portugal to buy a property next year , with scope to moving out permanently in a few years. Could we just move without needing visas etc? Where is best to buy not exactly on sea front, but not far either? Are there any places that are not flats, but little apartments / bungalows ? Any expat villages with shared pools etc ? Many thanks in advance .


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If you have UK or other EU passport then you have the right to reside anywhere in the EU and that includes in Portugal. 

No end of choice of properties to buy in all kinds of styles and at all kinds of prices and the best thing you can do to get an idea of what's available is to ask that nice Mr Google.


----------



## Wicksey5 (Jun 21, 2015)

Thank you and I am making Google work today :grinning:


----------



## rubytwo (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello,

I'm also seeking information about emigrating to Portugal, but from Australia.

I understand that Australia and Portugal don't have a double taxation treaty and hoping that someone can assist with what the taxation implications will be for any Australian based investments.

I am married to an EU citizen. Can any one provide any information on the healthcare options in Portugal?

Thank you.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

rubytwo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm also seeking information about emigrating to Portugal, but from Australia.
> 
> ...


Hello Ruby

In relation to tax, there is a lot of discussion amongst these pages....... Expat Tax - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad Spend some time digging through it all and decide which comes close to your circumstances.

As for health care. The situation is changing in as much as not all EU citizens cane expect automatic FREE health care. There is a lot of discussion in the forum about who is and who is not entitled. Again, have a search to see what fits your needs. Your ages have a direct influence too....

Google searches are good too, as most other web sites have updated themselves recently with the new changes that are looming.


----------



## rubytwo (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks In 2 bikes,

I've had a wander through this and other forums, googled a lot and even liaised with the embassy here in Australia. And to be honest I'm more confused than I was before I started. The fact that Portugal doesn't have a Double Taxation Treaty with Australia seems to result in a lot of different opinions on how any Australian based income would be taxed in Portugal after it has been taxed in Australia.

Are there any Australians out there who have already experienced this and can assist in clarifying how it works?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

